#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > General Knowledge Resources & Related Discussions >  >  Choose motor for milk sucking

## abhimohpra

Hello experts,

I have a application where the milk will be stored in the Milk can for testing.

I want to automatically suck the milk through tube inside some testing device and withdrawn it in the same can after testing. (moving motor clockwise-anticlockwise)

I would like to know which motor is preferred. Need a small size motor due to tight constraint of a space.

Help appreciated.

abhimoh





  Similar Threads: A Detailed Analysis of Various Methods of Starting an AC Induction Motor and  Their Effects on Motor Characteristics pdf A Detailed Analysis of Various Methods of Starting an AC Induction Motor and Their Effects on Motor Characteristics pdf Which one to choose JSS or AKG? A Glass of Milk

----------


## tushar.varshney

> I would like to know which motor is preferred. Need a small size motor due to tight constraint of a space.
> 
> 
> abhimoh


Gear motors can be a handy for pumping milk and other low density liquids. Plus they are very small and energy efficient

----------

